# * MECCA * ~ City of Faith ~ Saudi Arabia



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

can you post pics of the surrounding mountains?


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Amazing thread! Bravo!


----------



## purenyork123 (May 22, 2009)

mashallah se...gorgeous'
inshallah i shall go one day 2 wid my kids and fam


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Very impressive Pics......also need to see internals of Mecca Sharif , Streets ,Shopping etc......really Holiest City in the World.......


----------



## 1ajs (Jul 21, 2005)

amamzing how much planning goes into making sure no one gets hurt


----------



## natarajan1986 (Sep 10, 2008)

is mecca city name or religious place name?


----------



## Gumnaam (Feb 4, 2005)

The structure in the shape of a cube, covered by black curtain is Kaaba, most sacred site in Islam. This structure is inside a mosque known as "Masjid Al-Haram", which is in Makkah (or Mecca) city of Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/love_five_four/


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

The Kaaba










http://www.flickr.com/photos/curlz/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/z_u_l_e_y_h_a/


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Jabal Al Nur










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nima_flickr/


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

AL-Haram Mosque










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aseel/


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aseel/


----------



## Casab (Aug 10, 2009)

isnt it a city too? or it is only a mosuqe?


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

nice pics , can you tell us what's under the black cover and why is it so important to islam? and some street level pics of other parts of the city would be nice


----------



## 3nd4r3 (Aug 8, 2009)

garcia.calavera said:


> nice pics , can you tell us what's under the black cover and why is it so important to islam? and some street level pics of other parts of the city would be nice



yeah thats a wonderfull pict, SubhanAllah..
well kaabah/baitul Atiq/ka'bah ( in Indonesian) /or Baitallah is located in Macca, Saudi Arabian, this is so important because kaabah is showing kiblath (direction) to us Pray. 
kaaba build first on Ibrahim/Abraham Period, when Ibrahim AS certain place Hajar and Ismail on that place. on Muhammad SAW period, about 600AD, macca get renovation after big disaster, , and after Muhammad might the macca (after win in war with the enemy) Muhammad use kabaa as Kiblat tho show direction moeslim to pray (before macca, Muhammad use Al-Aqsa in Palestine to be a kiblath, but because so many froblem Muhammad change the kiblath ti kabaa)

inside the kabaa we can see "Hajar Aswad", there is some rock who come from heaven ( if u see the rock like a precious stone). this rock first located by Ibrahim AS.
we don't pray to kabaa, but we pray to Allah SWT, kabaa is one to show us how Allah give the mercy to all human.

hope thats can help u to know..
:cheers::cheers:


----------



## 3nd4r3 (Aug 8, 2009)

Redalinho said:


> AL-Haram Mosque
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow,, nice pict..
my mom and dad after hajj said "there so many bird arround the Masjidil Haram but we can't see any dung around masjidil haram"
:clown:

very nice pict bro..


----------



## purenyork123 (May 22, 2009)

i also heard how cats roam free around ka'aba and the holy masjid...and supposedly since cats in islam are said to bring angels and were liked by the holy prophet alot...that these cats are actually guardians or angels watching over.

Love your pictures though


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Pictures taken by me this July.

Gate1 of Masjid al Haram









2 of the bigger minarets









The sheer size of the mosque is spectacular, and its so grand! 









Approaching Mt. Hera









Mt.Hera









Place where the Prophet (Peace be upon him) delivered his last sermon









Arafat

















Tents at Mina.









Main areas of Mecca city









Lots of constructions all around Mecca









View from Hilton.









Masjid Al Haram









House of Mecca's Emir


----------



## maorus (Aug 6, 2009)

Really beautiful mosques, can you explain about the haj, what are the locations pilgrims go to and what are their meanings (add photos if it's possible), and what are the writing on the Kaaba cover?


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

How is the gay nightlife in Mecca ? :colgate:

Just Kidding, beautiful place.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Mecca is actually a city that stays up all night, pilgrims are constantly entering it. The food is absolutely awesome! Best juice I've ever had! There are also great places to shop.

But if I were to describe the city in one phrase, I would describe it as a sanctuary of peace, extremely spiritually satisfying- perhaps equaled only by Medina- the most wonderful city I've ever been to.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

This story presents the most intimate and three-dimensional documentation of the annual pilgrimage to Mecca and sheds light on the universal principles of Islam during the days of the Hajj. Learn the historical significance of the city to Muslim and non-Muslim populations alike. And, experience the epic journey of a lifetime, the Hajj, as we witness the personal stories of the pilgrims and the mental preparation, physical strain and spiritual ecstasy they encounter on their life-altering pilgrimage of faith

*National Geographic - Inside Mecca Part 1 of 5*






*National Geographic - Inside Mecca Part 2 of 5*






*Inside Mecca - The Discovery Channel 3/5*






*Inside Mecca - The Discovery Channel 4/5*






*Inside Mecca - The Discovery Channel 5/5*


----------



## 808 state (Feb 10, 2009)

:eek2:


----------



## maorus (Aug 6, 2009)

watched the first video seems interesting thanks


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

ohhh interesting


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

it's a pity i'll never visit mecca (kabba etc.) cause i'm not muslim. even our chinese government is liberal compared to arab governments. nevertheless a great city.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *|| ,, Wa'ad Albahkali ,, ||*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *m_bahareth*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *vennila.meeran*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *๖ۣۜS h a h r a z a d { Switzerland }*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *'asyiqul^huur*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *onarticus*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *onarticus*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Archimz*


----------



## midotoria (Jan 24, 2009)

*president mobarak in kaaba*


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Somethings make me curious about these pictures...Is it possible for one to sleep in Meca when those cerimonies happen? Jesus Christ!! They are so many!!! One other thing. It does not happen deaths among all those people?...I mean, is safe to be in the middle of all these people? ( the question is not related to terrorism, but due the the multitude wich is so big)


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

^ well Makkah is alive 24 hours 7 days a week, it has been for the last almost 1500 years


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Adhan in Mecca

[dailymotion]x34jud_peripherie-du-haram-avec-adhan_news[/dailymotion]


----------



## purenyork123 (May 22, 2009)

Whats in the Kaaba? A sacred, holy rock that fell out of space millenias back.
Well muslims or and even pre islam arabs contended that prophet abraham (pbuh) and his beloved son, Ismael (pbuh) established the kaaba to honor god. And generations later, the Kaaba became a center of paganism by pagan arabs and a site of prostitution and other unholy acts (basically the redlight district of amsterdam). When the holy prophet came, he destroyed all the pagan statues and the Kaaba once again became a central site for this monothestic faith and mecca was purged of all things unholy.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Very impressive photos in this thread. The mosque in Mecca is such an amazing religious building. So powerful. 





jawad5666 said:


> Yeah, that's right. Non-Muslims are not permitted to go to Mecca under Saudi laws. I really don't know why exactly, can someone explain ?


I´m curious of the reason too. People of other religions are maybe not "worthy" to visit such a holy place.


----------



## purenyork123 (May 22, 2009)

maybe if you would take the time and read the last page you will see that i explained it.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Saturday, Nov. 28, 2009.










































This aerial image made from a helicopter shows tens of thousands of Muslim pilgrims heading to throw pebbles at a stone pillar representing the devil.
































Mina


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

purenyork123 said:


> maybe if you would take the time and read the last page you will see that i explained it.


oops. Now I saw it. Cheers.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Pilgrims head off to shops and homes after prayers.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/omarsc/


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

The Zamzam System










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Nov. 28, 2009.
































































daylife


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

^^ Spectacular images! Mekkah is an amazing place!


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Wooow Its huuge!!


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

So Muslim's worship a meteor that fell from the sky and recite prayers and throw rocks at a stone.Thats strange would it be considered a pilgrimage or just a nice way to get rid of stress by pelting a stone with much smaller stones.


----------



## purenyork123 (May 22, 2009)

dude we dont worship a stone.
Just like how jews use the smoke of a a fire to pray to god, muslims direct their prays toward kaaba to pray to god. Just like how christians use an old roman torture system, a cross, to worship god, it doesnt mean they worship the cross but simply use it as a tool. If you simply believe that meteor or spacerock is just a spacerock then fine believe it...its our faith, our religion so we believe it to be something else. Just like how people think adam and eve is another fictional tale then whatever.

And no we aren't pelting just stones. Those huge rocks are symbols of satan. So when we pelt them, its like us pelting satan for inciting bad thoughts in our head. The haj isnt simply us just venturing to mecca and pray but to take part in many activities to purge our sins and remember what the prophets went through.

Once again its faith,
No one is asking you to convert or believe in god but respect it.


----------



## betaab2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Caravaggio said:


> So Muslim's worship a meteor that feel from the sky and recite prayers and throw rocks at a stone.Thats strange would it be considered a pilgrimage or just a nice way to get rid of stress by pelting a stone with much smaller stones.


 we dont worship penises like some other religions out there :nuts:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Caravaggio said:


> So Muslim's worship a meteor that feel from the sky and recite prayers and throw rocks at a stone.Thats strange would it be considered a pilgrimage or just a nice way to get rid of stress by pelting a stone with much smaller stones.


The Kaaba is the direction of our worship, not the object of our worship- we worship only and only Allah.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

betaab2 said:


> we dont worship penises like some other religions out there :nuts:


That's right, let's start bashing other religions now because ours got bashed.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ The last video is working...


I'm not going to watch the last 5 minutes of a show. I want to watch the whole thing.


----------



## Raveolution (Jan 10, 2008)

wow!

religion is a true form of mass mind control.


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Raveolution said:


> wow!
> 
> religion is a true form of mass mind control.


I thought this tread was for pictures, and comment on pictures. hno:


----------



## Skysultan (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG, a looot of people!


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

Who worships penises for crying out loud.


----------



## jx (Jul 9, 2004)

Caravaggio said:


> Who worships penises for crying out loud.


have some respect genius or get the hell outta here:bash:


----------



## yawa_posoy_kaayo (Nov 20, 2009)

Caravaggio said:


> Who worships penises for crying out loud.




basta ing-ani nga mga syudad way mga ayo. BOHHHHHH

More like stones.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Namira mosque










Kashmiri selling delicacies










Indonesian women










Mount Arafat



















Mina












http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/11/eid_aladha_and_the_hajj_2009.html


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

SAUD


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Future developments


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

flikr


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

chill out jx and thank you for calling me a genius, I never considered myself one.


----------



## Algerino (Feb 18, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

SSC-Saudi Arabia


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Mashrabiyyah (Wooden Lattice Windows) Traditional House










*Photographer:* JTB Photo


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

wow so much construction going on, never really expected it in a city like Mecca.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

With all of this new construction going on, is an attempt being made at saving some of the older housing stock like the traditional house above?


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Makkah by Satpalda Geospatial Service, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos, guys


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

https://vk.com/album143823218_237385599


----------



## -SKC (Jan 31, 2016)

Makkah by Reem AlShabnan, on Flickr

Makkah Under the Blue Sky by Clive Chanel, on Flickr

تأطير للحرم Makkah by mosa3ad alshetwi, on Flickr


----------

